# Mariakappl - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 17
Das ist die Arbeit von heute Vormittag etwa einen Kilometer von diesem
kleinen Bauwerk entfernt. Es war ein heißer, sonniger Tag, herrlich zum
Malen, aber die Farben sind sofort angetrocknet. Der erste Versuch mit 
dem Farbverlauf im Himmel ist voll daneben gegangen, also ein zweiter
Versuch.

This is the work of this morning only one kilometers from this small
building. It was a hot, sunny day, glorious to paint, but the colors are 
dried immediately. The first attempt with your gradient in the sky is 
fully gone wrong, so a second experiment.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is beautiful. What is the function of the building?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't realize you set up outside and painted right there. I know a couple of people that do that, but I can't, it takes me much too long to do anything. But then I'm not a pro like you, I'm just doing it for fun. 

The picture is beautiful as always. 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Sie außen und malte direkt dort eingerichtet. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die das tun, aber ich kann nicht, es dauert mir viel zu lange nichts zu tun. Aber dann bin ich kein Profi wie du, ich mache es nur zum Spaß. Das Bild ist schön wie immer


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Besuch und Kommentare!
Thank you for the visit and comments!

*Susan Mulno* What is the function of the building?
Hallo Susan, das ist eine kleine Wallfahrtskirche, erbaut im Mittelalter 
von einem Ritter aus der nächsten Gemeinde, der glücklich aus osmani-
scher Gefangenschaft zurückgekehrt ist. Die genaue Jahreszahl weiß ich
nicht, aber der Ursprung ist sehr alt.
Hi Susan, this is a small pilgrimage church, built in the Middle Ages about 
a knight from the nearest community, is happy returned from Ottoman
captivity. The exact date I do not know, but the origin is very old.

*TerryCurley* I didn't realize you set up outside and painted right there. 
I know a couple of people that do that, but I can't, it takes me much too 
long to do anything. But then I'm not a pro like you, I'm just doing it for fun.
ErnstG malt seit mehr als 15 Jahren fast ausschließlich Plein-air. Es ist 
nicht so schlimm, wie es aussieht. Das Wetter treibt im Freien zur Eile.
Dieses Motiv dauerte etwa 2 Stunden. Der erste Versuch ist in die "Hose
gegangen", weil ich die Hitze und den Wind unterschätzt habe. Der Him-
mel ist ganz streifig geworden. Also wieder von vorne beginnen.
ErnstG paints for more than 15 years almost exclusively Plein-Air. It's not
as bad as it looks. Weather drives outdoors to hurry. This motif took about
2 hours. The first attempt is "gone pants" in the, because I underestimated
the heat and the wind. The sky has become very streaky. So start all over
again.

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Beautiful painting Bro.. terrific movement in the sky!

D


----------

